# Cirrus is HOME!!



## Piercedcub32 (Jul 19, 2011)

OK so the name is still a work in Progress! Just picked up my Extreme hatchling! here are 2 pics. I left him with the pillow case he came in for tonight just so he has something familiar! He appears to have a hell of a trip, straight to the basking spot and slept for at least an hour!



newtegu2 by Photocub77, on Flickr



newtegu by Photocub77, on Flickr


----------



## james.w (Jul 19, 2011)

Are you using a blanket for substrate?


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Jul 19, 2011)

No its the pillowcase he came in, I wanted to leave it in for the night so he has a familiar smell. The blanket is actually behind his tank ;o) he will be on cypress tomorrow!


----------



## teguboy77 (Jul 19, 2011)

Congrats with the new extreme,wish you the best of luck....


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks! I can't believe how calm "he" is, already ate, drank, and basked. Damn little guy is so cute, much smaller than I thought they would be ;o)


----------



## teguboy77 (Jul 19, 2011)

Piercedcub32 said:


> Thanks! I can't believe how calm "he" is, already ate, drank, and basked. Damn little guy is so cute, much smaller than I thought they would be ;o)



Every tegus alittle different,and to be honest with you it came from the best stock out there.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 19, 2011)

what pairing is he from?


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't know, I have asked bobby 2 times in the past and he said he would let me know when he shipped, but I still dont know, sent him another email today saying that he arrived in good shape, and i asked again...


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 19, 2011)

okay cool would be cool to know if its mines'sibling lol


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Jul 19, 2011)

Yours is gorgeous! Much more green than mine. Do you know what color the green usually fades to? I'm hoping white, I love these guys when they bright!


----------



## reptastic (Jul 19, 2011)

Lookin good, dont worry he'll be huge in no time lol


Piercedcub32 said:


> Yours is gorgeous! Much more green than mine. Do you know what color the green usually fades to? I'm hoping white, I love these guys when they bright!



It'll fade to white


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 19, 2011)

Stunning lizard man! He will be a stunner when older.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh my gosh, look at that green head! I can't help but grin when I see these guys. Hes adorable, congrats on your little man!


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone! can't wait for tomorrow when he wakes up ;o) never thought I would feel like this over a lizard hahah.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 20, 2011)

They are so cut I cannot believe how little they are and how big they get.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 20, 2011)

They feel like swade or velvet right now  they are absolutely adorable but I cant wait for him to start growing :b we should find out if anybody that got one lives near eachother and get some tegu playdates going hahha.


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Jul 20, 2011)

ok so mine DOES have nice green LOL, he is shedding already, and the old scales on his head are much darker than the new ones under them! ;o)


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Jul 31, 2011)

So just an update on Cirrus ( who may become Godric) So he has been home for 2.5 weeks now, Arrived @ 10.5 inches, today, 14.25 inches!!!! its insane, it took my colombian 5 months to grow 4 inches! I couldn't be happier than I am with Bobby's tegu! Mine is a total sweetheart! Snow X Sleet baby, how are all of yours doing?!


----------



## ragnew (Jul 31, 2011)

They're definitely something special! For sure! Brahm is growing quite nicely as well, such an appetite and a wonderful demeanor to boot!!! 

Enjoy your baby!!!


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Jul 31, 2011)

After reading some people experiences with gus they find else where, I'm so happy, kinda beyond myself at how tame these guys are! I'm going to post an other video tomorrow of mine crawling up me then back down me into the feeding bin, they are amazing! I get a little freaked out with mine on my shoulder and he stares at my ear rings I feel its only time before a curious ear bite ;o)


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Aug 1, 2011)

here is the video of him jumping aboard!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/photocub77/5998785282/


----------



## turtlepunk (Aug 1, 2011)

oh wow!! awesome video!!!! did you just start handling him from day one? Tomorrow will be a week that Ive had mine and I haven't tried to touch him yet, just letting him settle in but he is becoming less fearful of me now =D so hopefully I'm making SOME sort of progress BUT REALLY GREAT VIDEO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks Turtle! I started handling him as soon as he got home, put him in his enclosure for a few hours, he looked hungry so I tried picking him up starting under his chin and climbed up on my hand. he was a little shy of my hand for the first week, but never ran from me, now as you can see he loves to come out! His tank is near my computer and I am there A LOT lol, he comes to the side and scratches to have me pick him up! I love this little guy! Did you get a B/W or Extreme? other than handling, everything going ok?


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Aug 8, 2011)

Ok so we settled on a name, LOL, Cirrus is now Logan. Doing great, and growing like a week! already too big tank. (I thought you guys were exaggerating when you talk about how fast they grow! ;o) ) Building enclosure this weekend. Here is a video of him exploring the computer desk for the first time. I missed it on cam, but he was trying to eat my fish through its tank lol.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/photocub77/6022639362/

He is also losing his green head! They just grow up so fast these days ;o)


----------



## turtlepunk (Aug 8, 2011)

oh wow yours IS growing fast!! crazy!! mine must be a slow grower or one of the last to hatch maybe? Mine still has a bit of green.


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Aug 8, 2011)

turtlepunk said:


> oh wow yours IS growing fast!! crazy!! mine must be a slow grower or one of the last to hatch maybe? Mine still has a bit of green.



Turtle, what pairing is your little guy from? Logan is a Snow X Sleet.


----------



## turtlepunk (Aug 8, 2011)

Im not sure. I did ask in an email before but I never got a response back.


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Aug 8, 2011)

i kept sending emails until I got an answer. I forgot to ask on the phone when I talked to bobby. it took maybe 3 emails before he responded, but it was also during the time when he lost all those eggs..so understandably he was/still is busy. I'm sure your's will catch up in no time!


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Aug 9, 2011)

"oh come on dad, take me diving! you know i swim real good!"
http://www.flickr.com/photos/photocub77/6026576723/


----------

